# HOw to hack or get rcon server password for CS 1.6??



## peter.twinn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey dzzz is 4 all those rcrackers, hackerz..whateva'. Guys/gurus.. i hv been hvin' sm problems wid my frens recently.. coz of witch.. dey refuse to allow me joinin their clan/server maps in cs 1.6 games . v all paly 4m the sm cyber cafe ... bt snce dey put  up a pass for their server witch unfortunately i dnt knw.. coz dey don wanna let me in.. so i am jst left alone in i my own loneliness. i miss palyin wid them. but i just cnt say sorry coz the discussion hs reached beyon' the point of ego...

so i need u guys to gv me the way.. the way i cn joi their server. pls .. no dangerous/ classified.. hackin' stuph iszzz t?...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont want to advice regarding your attitude or your style of writing.

but tbh technically there is no way.


_


----------



## peter.twinn (Oct 5, 2008)

ya' i know i wryt .. lyk.... a complete junky. bt thts nt my doubt digitaldude (hehehehe. what kinda person chooses tht name..)

and 4 ur kind info.. there's a way.. u heard anything abt csdos.?. . i guess, nah!. ..coz thts wha' u r littel informed.. self proclaimed gdigital geek. ain't u.. don' comment or post reply if u don' hv any kind of knowledge on the pertaining topics...rather thn commenting on ma' style of wryting...get a lyf'..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2008)

@peter.twinn

First, LEARN to write and ask questions.
Secondly, *it's not allowed on Digit Forum to discuss anything about Hacking / Cracking.*
Third, Respect other members... You know YOU ARE CLEVER. Don't show our your smartness. OK ?

I hope, it's clear...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 5, 2008)

i refrained cos these discussions are not allowed here...

anyway now since u said csdos, go and try with it.. they will put an anti-csdos or hlshield.. then what will you do ? and btw you cant get the rcon password with that (crashing the server is easy) thats why i said 'technically' and old methods prior to csdos wont work with a password protected server

and thank you grandpa i will get a lyf soon

_


----------

